# Autumn Waterfalls - Stony Brook State Park



## Destin (Oct 31, 2019)

Hey guys, Sunday morning I went to Stony Brook State Park (NY) to photograph some waterfalls with the fall foliage. Unfortunately, we're past peak and most of the leaves were on the ground. I'm still happy with the end results though, and wanted to share them with you. All were taken with my Fuji X-T3 and 10-24 with a CPL. Stony Brook is a 1.5 mile round trip walk through a gorge with something like a dozen waterfalls - highly recommended if you're ever in the area. C&C welcome as usual. 

For those of you interested, I created a vlog of this experience on my YouTube channel, which I've embedded at the end of this post. I was going to just link to it, but I know forum rules can sometimes frown upon directing people to outside sites. If a mod/admin sees this and could clarify this rule for me for future reference, I'd appreciate it.. just want to make sure I'm playing by the rules. 


1.)



StonyBrook_web-3 by Destin Danser, on Flickr

2.)



StonyBrook_web-2 by Destin Danser, on Flickr

3.)



StonyBrook_web by Destin Danser, on Flickr

4.)



StonyBrook_web-4 by Destin Danser, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 31, 2019)

Truly enjoyable set! Thanks for posting.
I love the way the stairs in #1 continue the horizontal lines in the rocks. Very harmonious!


----------



## Destin (Oct 31, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Truly enjoyable set! Thanks for posting.
> I love the way the stairs in #1 continue the horizontal lines in the rocks. Very harmonious!



Thanks for the feedback! Glad you enjoyed the set!


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 1, 2019)

Nice set.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 1, 2019)

Very nice set.............


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 1, 2019)

These are great.  I like the first and last ones the best.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 1, 2019)

very nice,,, is this Stony brook long Island.. love the stairs


----------



## Destin (Nov 1, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> very nice,,, is this Stony brook long Island.. love the stairs



Nope, this is in Dansville, NY. About an hour south of Rochester.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 1, 2019)

Destin said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > very nice,,, is this Stony brook long Island.. love the stairs
> ...


thanks ..i have to go sometime.....


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 1, 2019)

Beautiful set! I enjoyed the little included vid too.


----------



## Destin (Nov 1, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Beautiful set! I enjoyed the little included vid too.



Thank you!


----------



## stapo49 (Nov 1, 2019)

These are beautiful. I really like number 4 with the colours and the patterns of the leaves in the foreground


----------



## Destin (Nov 1, 2019)

stapo49 said:


> These are beautiful. I really like number 4 with the colours and the patterns of the leaves in the foreground



Thank you! That caught my eye for a foreground immediately.


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 1, 2019)

Nice shots and video.  How do you like the camera for landscapes?


----------



## Destin (Nov 1, 2019)

AlanKlein said:


> Nice shots and video.  How do you like the camera for landscapes?



I absolutely love it. The image quality isn’t quite what I had with the D810, but it’s darn close. Many of the features on the Fuji make landscapes easier to shoot than they were with a DSLR, and the lighter weight of the camera/lenses with Fuji is a huge bonus because I often hike pretty far distances to get my photos.


----------



## PJM (Nov 3, 2019)

Very nice set.  I'm trying to learn  to make better compositions and I like yours.


----------



## DPKnowlton (Nov 5, 2019)

Destin said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > very nice,,, is this Stony brook long Island.. love the stairs
> ...



You should also try Letchworth State Park - Beautiful park!  I have some pics I took there 45 years ago - somewhere...

Dan


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 5, 2019)

DPKnowlton said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


yes thank you... i am not too far from Letchworth.. maybe in the spring.. thanks .


----------



## Destin (Nov 5, 2019)

DPKnowlton said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



Thanks! That’s where I intended to head the morning I took these, but the weather didn’t do what I wanted so I changed my plans. I’ll get there soon.


----------



## Tinstafl (Nov 8, 2019)

Very nicely done. Never heard of this place before


----------



## Destin (Nov 8, 2019)

Tinstafl said:


> Very nicely done. Never heard of this place before



Thank you!


----------

